# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay đi Mỹ giá rẻ.

## bay12352

Bay247.vn - robot thhông minh tìm và so sánh giá  Ve may bay di My  phiên bản duy. Với Bay247.vn Quý khách sẽ tìm được hầu hết các thông tin hữu ích như : giá vé rẻ nhất, lịch bay hợp lý nhất, thanh toán đơn giản nhất...của tất cả các hàng hàng không có bán vé máy bay đi MỹBay247.vn - Kết nối mọi đường bay !Ve may bay di My, giá rẻ chỉ có tại Bay247.vn.THỦ TỤC MÁY BAY ĐI MỸHành khách khi làm thủ tục  máy bay đi Mỹ trên các chuyến bay quốc tế xuất phát từ lãnh thổ Việt Nam cần chú ý những yêu cầu sau đây :Mỹ là các quốc gia yêu cầu bắt buộc có thị thực nhập cảnh(Visa) đối với hầu hết công dân mang quốc trên thế giới. Vì vậy Quý khách phải có thị thực được cấp bởi cơ quan lãnh sự của Hoa Kỳ khi có dự địnhmua véđến Mỹ+ Với trẻ em không có hộ chiếu riêng thì họ tên, ngày tháng năm sinh và ảnh của trẻ em được ghi và dán vào hộ chiếu hoặc giấy tờ của người đại diên theo pháp luật, bao gồm: cha đẻ, mẹ đẻ, cha nuôi, mẹ nuôi hoặc người giám hộLƯU ÝThời gian đóng quầy làm thủ tục lên máy bay cho các chuyến đi mỹ là 45 phút trước khi chuyến bay khởi hành. Vì vậy để không bị lỡ chuyến bay của mình. Bay247.vn khuyến nghị Quý khách nên có mặt tại sân tối thiểu trước 120 phút so với thời gian khởi hành ghi trên vé máy bay để làm thủ tục .ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY HẢI ĐĂNG - NHÀ PHÂN PHỐI CHUYÊN NGHIỆP VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI MỸ

----------

